# Whats the best insurance for a camry in NYC to drive it with Uber-Luft etc...?



## Marios Kostits-Pasialis (Mar 10, 2016)

Whats the best insurance for a camry in NYC to drive it with Uber-Luft etc...? 

Roughly how much will it cost???


----------



## alicesanders (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up Harry! I'll contact them and let you know if I find an agent that hooks me up.


----------



## DEBBIE BROWN (Sep 20, 2015)

It would really depend on your driving record, and how long you have held both your driving license and your TLC license. But it should cost you no more than $321 a month with the clean license and a new TLC license if that is your case


----------



## Ravix Solo (Feb 6, 2018)

Marios Kostits-Pasialis said:


> Whats the best insurance for a camry in NYC to drive it with Uber-Luft etc...?
> 
> Roughly how much will it cost???


you can Contact these guys TAXILAND in NYC or visit their website for a quick rate they have made a good reputation when it comes to insurance and other drivers vs TLC matters.


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

Marios Kostits-Pasialis said:


> Whats the best insurance for a camry in NYC to drive it with Uber-Luft etc...?
> 
> Roughly how much will it cost???


Try Geico. ..no middle man...and they are nationwide


----------

